# Colnago CLX 3.0 users reviews



## turnbulg

Hi, I was wondering if any people on this forum have pruchased the Colnago CLX 3.0. Its looks like a great bike but the I cant see many reviews for it. The one review I did didnt really seem to give it high appraise.

So I was wondering if any new owners have any comments about their bike.

Example. 
Whats it comfort like over rough roads?
Is it stiff enough?
Is it a good climber?
How does it feel on endurance rides?
Is it worth the xtra money for the name over say other bikes?
Does it perform better or different with more expensive wheels?

Cheers
Greg Turnbull


----------



## jlyle

I have a two-year-old CLX 2.0 Ultegra bicycle. It has more than 10,000 miles on the odometer.

To answer your questions:

1. comfortable over rough roads - carbon frames absorb a lot of the road noise.
2. very stiff, no flex
3. climbs like a scaled cat - very stiff and light
4. very comfortable on long rides - tall head set (I rode from Maine to Florida last year)
5. worth every dime - beautiful bicycle
6. I upgraded the wheels to Ksyrium SLs.


----------



## bluemonday

Hi can anyone who bought or test-rode a Colnago CLX3 compare it to ride of a Wilier Gran Turismo? Say components were equal, I'm talking about frame characteristics that contribute to that elusive "ride quality", responsinsiveness to sprint/climbing, weight and vertical comfort/compliance, stability at speed, etc. 

I have an exciting decision to make, the Colnago name says it all, but the Wilier seems lighter and a bit stiffer ? for slightly less money. Talk to me...


----------



## wheel-addict

I'm sure you noticed the other thread about the CLX 3.0 on this forum?
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/colnago/first-road-build-clx-3-0-a-276968.html
I'm new to road biking, but I absolutely love this frame for its looks and performance. I can't stop riding the bike. I've now done three criteriums, a century, and put over 700 miles on the bike in the first 4 weeks of owning it. I love how responsive the frame feels, but it's still comfortable for long rides. I'd say, get the CLX 3.0. In my opinion, the matte black and white frame sexy (see the pictures in the other thread). Let us know what you get and post some pictures.


----------



## bluemonday

Thanks for the pointer to the other thread, will update when I have a decision


----------



## Ashe

So I am at the point where I can give a proper break down of my experience on this bike. Please keep in mind that this is my first carbon bike other than a P2 that I use for Triathlons. 

Strengths: Power transfer, responsiveness, stability
Weakness’s: Heavier than expected (However I am using Shimano R500s)

So this is my first venture into the expensive and seductive world of carbon road frames. So far I love it. For me the biggest improvements in this bike over my first bike (Trek 1.5) have been the increase in responsiveness and power transfer. 
I am 182cm and 92kg (have been a rugby player for years) so for me finding a bike that lets me hammer down was important. This bike lets me do that. The bike reacts well to my physiology and lets me accelerate rapidly and at will. I am able to maintain a top speed for longer and get their faster than on my previous bike. Basically the largest factor holding this bike back for me is the wheels (only temporarily though!) 

In addition to the overall “feel” of the bike, it looks Sharp and is a joy to ride! I have always loved hopping in the saddle of any bike I have owned, but this bike makes me impatient to ride it. 

I was at first afraid of the carbon, given my weight and experience I was hesitant to give it a try. However each ride that goes by I find I push the bike and myself a little more and benefits are showing. The bike responds like a dream, has a fantastic transfer of power and I feel stable on the bike. 

I hope to be riding this bike for years but when the next one does come along Colnago can count on my dollar.


----------



## silverback843

Just purchased a 2013 Colnago CLX 3.0, Will give you the brief review after only one 40 mile ride. The appearance is awesome. Bought the flat black. Great lines, Attention to detail is great. It rides very comfortably, very smooth. Seems very stiff when the heat is applied. I am coming off a Felt Z6 that my 17 year old son is taking over. 
Overall I am very happy with it. Ultegra components are buttery smooth. Wheel are sharp. Will try to review more in depth after more miles. Handles sharply. I give it a 10.
I am a 51 year old, back on the bike after a 10 year break.


----------



## icsloppl

Welcome to the club. Hope you enjoy it


----------



## Z6_esb

I am currently on a Z6 and this frame has caught my eye. Any updates? I am also looking at CR1, Look 586 and Focus Cayo. Thanks and sorry for thread resurrection.


----------



## silverback843

Will give you all the 600 mile update. This bike is awesome. Did a metric Century Saturday. That is my longest ride since getting it in Dec. Have done some 40 milers. It is very very comfortable for me. Have not had to adjust anything yet, no rattles, squeaks etc. Very impressed by the responsivnes of the frame in both handling and reaction to power applications. Fit and finish is great. So far I am super satisfied!! You will be amazed in the difference from the Z6. Don't get me wrong, the Z6 is a great bike. But the CLX is that much better.


----------



## Janicebge

*Conago or Wilier?*

Hi,
I was wondering what you ended up getting? I am facing the same decision but also including the Volagi in the running and the Time.
Can you tell what you did and how you like what you got?
thanks,
Janice




bluemonday said:


> Hi can anyone who bought or test-rode a Colnago CLX3 compare it to ride of a Wilier Gran Turismo? Say components were equal, I'm talking about frame characteristics that contribute to that elusive "ride quality", responsinsiveness to sprint/climbing, weight and vertical comfort/compliance, stability at speed, etc.
> 
> I have an exciting decision to make, the Colnago name says it all, but the Wilier seems lighter and a bit stiffer ? for slightly less money. Talk to me...


----------



## AaronFromPerth

*Colnago CLX 3.0*

Hello. I'm new to the forum. I have just purchased a CLX 3.0 Ultegra 11-speed with Fulcrum Racing 3's on it. I guess the reason I am on the net looking at reviews is 1. I have never ridden a Colnago before so really interested in others feedback 2. I ordered the bike over the net without even riding it. I must be crazy!! My current bike is just uncomfortable and the specials on these bikes at the moment are incredible so why not?? Any positive, uplifting feedback???


----------



## humpside

So I own a decent stable of bikes: Pinarello FP7, Pinarello Dogma2, Colnago Master, Pelizzoli Corsa GP, Scott Addict R1, Scott CR1, etc... You get the point. I'll try to go over a few inquiries others have asked in relation to the CLX 3.0.

Firstly, the CLX 3.0 is an extremely comfortable bike. It reacts very well when putting down power, however, it isn't an all out race bike. My Scott Addict R1 is probably the liveliest of the bunch that I own. And the CLX 3.0 is considerably more comfortable than my CR1 (which is supposed to be Scotts answer for a more relaxed race bike). But I would say that it feels relatively on par with the Pinarello FP7, for a lot less money. One significant note that I did leave out is that I swapped out the heavy factory wheels on my CLX 3.0 with Reynolds DV3K tubulars, so my review isn't exactly unbiased. 
In summary, the CLX 3.0 is a very well balanced bike. If there's one thing that I have to say it excels on, it would be comfort. Considering this is a "can do everything bike", it's perfect at everything and doesn't have a particular weakness at all. I wouldn't take it with me on my ride up the Glendora or Mulholland mountain hills (Southern California), but I would take it out on a group ride and wear it proudly!


----------



## wheel-addict

Couldn't agree with you more regarding the versatility and comfort of the CLX 3.0. I upgraded the stock wheels to Dura Ace C24s and swapped out the bars for Thomson carbon. Did my first 850 km race (single stage, no rests more than 10 mins) this summer and felt quite fine on it.


----------



## Shuffleman

The clx is awesome. I built mine out with Athena and the ride is terrific. it's stiff and much quicker than anticipated. It absorbs the road quite well.
it is also far better looking in person.


----------

